# Pedders Rear Springs



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rear Pedders springs installed, what a difference. Ride height went from about 22-1/2" to 24" (17" wheels) Car now sits up proper. Fender is no longer just above the tire. Factory springs do not give the proper height. Pedders is even cheaper. Dealer worked with me and I got em under warranty. 

New rear seat covers. Dealer replaced as a goodwill gesture. It pays to have a good rapport with the dealer. Jones in Lancaster, PA :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like you got the "stock height" springs... I need to do this soon this summer also, and was considering Pedders +5/16" drag springs. My front bushings are shot too, I'm probably going to spend the extra $$$ and get poly bushings so that it's a "fire & forget" repair.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yup the stock height. Car sits up nice. I examined the front end while it was on the lift.... Plenty of distance between struts and tires the bushings are fine struts are in proper alignment. BIG difference between stock springs and Pedders.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The rear shocks should get replaced too as the stock ones are total weak sauce. Glad you hear your happy altho I like my 20mm (3/4") drop springs better than the stock height. Also Lovells springs have the same spring rate at a lesser price if that's important (like with me )


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> The rear shocks should get replaced too as the stock ones are total weak sauce. Glad you hear your happy altho I like my 20mm (3/4") drop springs better than the stock height. Also Lovells springs have the same spring rate at a lesser price if that's important (like with me )


Thought about replacing the shocks but they are fine.. only 36K on them. I like the way it sits up. Handles better too. Although it looks like it sits up high its at the proper height. Looking at it sitting low and others cars, I didn't realize how much it sagged.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I need to find a GM dealer than can hook me up. but i live in military town so, opposite of that will happen. 

everyone screws military in a military town... =[


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> I need to find a GM dealer than can hook me up. but i live in military town so, opposite of that will happen.
> 
> everyone screws military in a military town... =[


That sux.

The dealership gives me discounts off of parts I order from them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Thought about replacing the shocks but they are fine.. only 36K on them. I like the way it sits up. Handles better too. Although it looks like it sits up high its at the proper height. Looking at it sitting low and others cars, I didn't realize how much it sagged.


You'd be amazed if you took the stock shocks off and tried compressing and expanding them by hand and then tried an aftermarket one doing the same thing. The stock one feels about as strong as a screen door closer. I replaced mine at about 20k


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> You'd be amazed if you took the stock shocks off and tried compressing and expanding them by hand and then tried an aftermarket one doing the same thing. The stock one feels about as strong as a screen door closer. I replaced mine at about 20k


Ditto. I know I was amazed how weak they were. I heard that they are weak but not that much.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> You'd be amazed if you took the stock shocks off and tried compressing and expanding them by hand and then tried an aftermarket one doing the same thing. The stock one feels about as strong as a screen door closer. I replaced mine at about 20k


I'll be keeping a close eye on them and may replace them when I install the rip shifter... thanks


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm debating on going to the service office and complaining about the rear suspension. I can stand in the door jam and bounce up and down and the rear suspension has a nice clicking sound, like something is surely worn out or loose. The goat has 32K miles on it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

what is the cheapest place to get pedders and Lovells springs?


----------

